# pm's & view your posts !



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

having probs with pm's at present............am getting random users that pm me and getting 3 pms on same subkect with same content. lats was dani regarding tomatoes and just from sttink tonight. any chance this can be looked at please.
addon to this pms are eratic now as it says i have two new pms and nothing shows even further back in posts


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok an added problem is view your posts.....it is showing topics that i only view but not post in lol.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Your pm s aren't full are they ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Your pm s aren't full are they ?


checked that andrew & only 97 percent full so nps there i think. also the pm from Dani came 3 times & from sttink lol.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like a glitch but I would have a clear out mate, inbox and sent, then perhaps try switching PM's off and back on again.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Sounds like a glitch but I would have a clear out mate, inbox and sent, then perhaps try switching PM's off and back on again.


how do you turn them off & on again Rob


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a glitch but I would have a clear out mate, inbox and sent, then perhaps try switching PM's off and back on again.
> ...


user control panel
board preferences
edit global settings
allow users to .......
submit


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

same prob...........i look at a topic and it auto shows in your posts dohhhh


----------

